# Mamager called, car are stuck in the parking lot!



## grandview

*Manager called, cars are stuck in the parking lot!*

Plowed and salted this morning .At noon I got a call from the property manger cars were stuck in the lot. So I ride down there and this is what was there. This is the 3rd time this season,she took over for the old manger that I never had a problem with. So now the property manager is going to make a 75 mile road trip and talk to her. Every time she calls I take pixs and send to the property manager just so he has proof of what's going on.


----------



## zerolatency

whichever one of those is stuck ..... may need new tires....(i hope to god its not the f-150)


----------



## cretebaby

grandview;995148 said:


> Plowed and salted this morning .At noon I got a call from the property manger cars were stuck in the lot. So I ride down there and this is what was there. This is the 3rd time this season,she took over for the old manger that I never had a problem with. So now the propertymamager is going to make a 75 mile road trip and talk to her. Every time she calls I take pixs and send to the property manager just so he has proof of what's going on.


Maybe they were hydroplaning.


----------



## thesnowman269

Whats mamager??


----------



## grandview

thesnowman269;995173 said:


> Whats mamager??


Clean off your screen!


----------



## JDiepstra

I hope you charged for the trip out.


----------



## Newfie Ranger

Good luck grandview. It goods that you took the pictures as backup. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

The joys...eh GV?


----------



## ontario026

grandview;995185 said:


> Clean off your screen!


Does the Mamager at least have nice mamaries??


----------



## creativedesigns

ontario026;995244 said:


> Does the Mamager at least have nice mamaries??


Haha now thats Fummy! lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Whatch out your shovels gonna jump!!!


----------



## ontario026

Mr.Markus;995281 said:


> Whatch out your shovels gonna jump!!!


It's all good, mine's chain lift so it floats freely....


----------



## toby4492

Maybe GP was there with the blue Dodge, that would explain it


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

perhaps her husband got layed off and just bought a new plow and is looking for work.
now shes going to get fired.

smart with pictures. your quite up on the technology for an old guy... 
digital camera, sirrus radio, the google images.. keep up the good work & take the afternoon off.


----------



## naturalgreen

always take lots of pics from good angles.
maybe give mamager a rose for v-day
and say next time you call i will make it so you cant get out of your owndriveway.
oh that was my turrets.


----------



## nms0219

wow and i thought i had it bad. GV you hear lesco/ John Deere landscapes on walden is closing march 1st? Sign of the times sales are way down so they are shutting down the store.


----------



## Triple L

I had a customer just like that last year... Nothin but trouble and whinning about stuff that was done perfectly... It was because I plowed it, if my dad would have done it and done half as good as a job that I did, they wouldnt say nothing... but just cause I was doing the work they gotta complain about anything they could... Even when i made sure there was nothing to complain about...

Now a different company is doing it... They do a good job no doubt about it, but there's been a few times where i would have plowed and they didnt and they dont throw in half the freebies as i did, like shovelling all the enterance ways and apply the customers own ice melter on the walkways and city sidewalk... But they got nothing but good things to say about them... Which is good, but i just smile and shake my head every time i drive past the place (about 5 times a night)... It gives me something to think about for the next 4 or 5 hours LOL... I think it would be best to just give that place up or straighten that p.m. out quick!


----------



## snowman4

Tell her you have 6 000 posts on PS worth of experience 

Congrats


----------



## grandview

snowman4;995376 said:


> Tell her you have 6 000 posts on PS worth of experience
> 
> Congrats


Good idea.


----------



## Dstosh

nms0219;995357 said:


> wow and i thought i had it bad. GV you hear lesco/ John Deere landscapes on walden is closing march 1st? Sign of the times sales are way down so they are shutting down the store.


Too bad nothing will go on sale- It'll go on "Sale"


----------



## snobgone

6000 posts and you have time to plow sno? 
Do you charge for call backs? First one is on us, then we bill by the hour, and double it for the aggravation factor.


----------



## grandview

I don't charge for house calls. Besides it forces me to check all my other ones on the way there.


----------



## snobgone

House calls? I'm missing something. Youre a hell of a guy, being the third time and all.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

GV - did you have the manager come out and actually look at the lot while you where on site? I have a property owner that does the same thing. Magically he has 3ft of snow in his lot during a one inch storm (no drifting). So I go there and there is an inch of snow in the lot (Our trigger is two) find out he wasnt even calling from on site nor did he actually go check it. One of the employees called him and then he called me. So the next time he called and said the same thing I asked him to meet me over there and take a look. I let him know that I can qaurentee that I am well aware of how much snow fell and what each of my lots look like before and after snow falls whether I plowed them or I had a sub plow them. After explaining that to him he doesnt call about that junk anymore.


----------



## grandview

She looked out the widow and it "looked" like there was to much snow on the ground!


----------



## cet

grandview;996534 said:


> She looked out the widow and it "looked" like there was to much snow on the ground!


Maybe her window faces the park and not the parking lot.


----------



## DaySpring Services

Do yourself a favor when you take the pics. If your camera has a time and date stamp turn it on. Makes it a little easier to say I was here on this day at this time.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;996559 said:


> Maybe her window faces the park and not the parking lot.


hA hA. Take a pic of it in the summer time and just send that if anyone calls.


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

I have a lady like that on my route! I can plow her driveway 3 times in a day ,, scrape it down to the pavement, and she stills calls me telling I forgot her driveway! WTF ?


----------



## Rubicon 327

Business would be great if it weren't for these F'ing customers!:..............................:laughing:


----------



## Danscapes

nms0219;995357 said:


> wow and i thought i had it bad. GV you hear lesco/ John Deere landscapes on walden is closing march 1st? Sign of the times sales are way down so they are shutting down the store.


I don't think its as much a sign of the times but more a sign of a poorly operated business. Lesco used to be the **** around here, you could buy good cheap equipment and fairly priced fert.. Now that John Deere has taken it over they don't sell equipment and everything is way to expensive. All the landscapers around here hate the place now and most have started buying at other "big box" stores which would have been unheard of before.

Oh sorry to hi-jack your thread GV, maybe they needed an Ark to get out of all of the run off.


----------



## coldcoffee

DaySpring Services;996850 said:


> Do yourself a favor when you take the pics. If your camera has a time and date stamp turn it on. Makes it a little easier to say I was here on this day at this time.


Just an FYI, my attorney advised me to take evidence photo's w/ a 35mm camera (w/ time/date stamp) as well as digital. The argument in court is that digital photo's can be easily photoshopped.


----------



## Grn Mtn

coldcoffee;997197 said:


> Just an FYI, my attorney advised me to take evidence photo's w/ a 35mm camera (w/ time/date stamp) as well as digital. The argument in court is that digital photo's can be easily photoshopped.


how old is your attorney? has he even tried to process a roll of film lately

the digital image file contains the time and date stamp along with f stop, aperature setting, blah blah blah, so it doesn't need to be "turned on"

a photo that has been "photo-shopped" can be found out using certain software, but for what its worth, a traditional film picture can be altered also - I have a picture of Santa my Dad "took" 35 years ago.

Love the comment about the summertime picture


----------



## grandview

Good thing about the property manager is he deals with a lots of places so he knows about some of the truths being told by these managers are being stretched a little.(pixs help to)


----------



## tls22

Typical buffalo...2 inches of slush and they cry...they should come down to jersey and find out what its like to drive in a real storm.(cant believe i can say that now)


:redbounce


----------



## grandview

tls22;997639 said:


> Typical buffalo...2 inches of slush and they cry...they should come down to jersey and find out what its like to drive in a real storm.(cant believe i can say that now)
> 
> :redbounce


Timmy got his cherry popped this week!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I knwo they sold apples at the Timmies in the US but cherries too now?? Somebody's gotta their priorites straight down there... I bet Mr Hortons is rolling over in his grave.


----------



## Grn Mtn

grandview;997724 said:


> Timmy got his cherry popped this week!


:laughing::laughing:

:crying::crying: because we didn't get squat


----------



## Heimy

grandview;995148 said:


> Plowed and salted this morning .At noon I got a call from the property manger cars were stuck in the lot. So I ride down there and this is what was there. This is the 3rd time this season,she took over for the old manger that I never had a problem with. So now the property manager is going to make a 75 mile road trip and talk to her. Every time she calls I take pixs and send to the property manager just so he has proof of what's going on.


Been plowing for this property owner since 1986 never got a call in 25 yrs. until this year when a new manager took over, called about four times for stupid stuff. called owner and he handled it. the only reason i can figure is she knows somebody that plows and wants to get rid of me .


----------



## steeve34

*Camera*

This year I place a camera in both of the truck for the driver to use in case something like that happen, I think the camera should be part of basic kit.

Steeve

Dodge Ram 1500 Blizzard
F250 Meyer
Troy-bilt 45"


----------



## Banksy

Some accounts did that today. Our trigger is 2 inches. I guess some screamed and cried about 1 inch of slush. Go figure.


----------



## ppandr

This last storm of 18" I finally get in bed at 6am after 24hrs of plowing knowing that I have clean ups to do starting around noon. 8am my phone ringsand its the front desk at the local marriot we service (seasonal contract for plowing/salting no walks) saying that the lot is slippery and snow covered. I last left there at 4am after salting the crap out of it and it was bare and wet. I pull in to find the new manager (who slept there all night had just got up) with a snow blower in the parking lot blowing the snow from the walks and between the cars into the driving lanes....WTF Our contract cleary states that we are not responsible for clearing the snow between or within 3 feet of any parked car. When the cars are moved at checkout, 12 noon, we come back and clean up. A few select words were exchanged since I was NOT feeling amicable after 18" of wet snow.
So now this is my problem.....:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## PORTER 05

i hate all of my customers, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## doubleedge

The time stamps on the camera really are useless; the camera's operator can change the date and time at any time. You could put a current newspaper in the picture if the date is important, but that only proves that the picture was taken any time after the newspaper's date.


----------



## PTSolutions

haha, just had a resi client call me yesterday complaining that she cant get out of her driveway to get her meds b/c the drive is an absolute mess and that no one can come pic her up b/c theres so much snow and that i plow snow in front of her mail box.

now, we were just about to start the route when she called me. i had come to her house a few weeks prior to address the mailbox "issue" apparently she doesnt realize the the city trucks plow the street and windrow it towards the property and she didnt even remember that i came out to explain this to her.

i get there with a tape measure and camera in hand, stick the tape in the snow showing just under 2" accumulation and take a picture, it came out real pretty since it was a very light fluffy dusting evenly across the driveway. she also tried to tell me that we have only been out 5-6 times this season when that trip made it 16 visits for the season. i just wanted to punch this beotch in the ovaries. keep your cool!!

at least you have the main property manager on your side GV!


----------

